# Oak Leaves for Stick Insect



## prayingformantids (Nov 26, 2013)

We purchased a stick insect a while back and were told that they like to eat oak leaves and berry bush leaves. Unfortuntely, we have had a bit of a cold snap and have discovered that this little dude only likes to eat oak leaves.

Is there anyone on this forum that is in Ontario Canada with some oak leaves that I could purchase, or that has the ability to ship some to me (at my expense)? Even if we just get a couple leaves to tide us over until we find a more permanent solution, I would be super grateful!


----------



## Ntsees (Nov 26, 2013)

Have you tried feeding it green grass to see if it likes it?


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 27, 2013)

Yep, I'll help you out if you're paying shipping. How many do you need shipped? I believe I have an unlimited supply.


----------



## Vlodek (Nov 27, 2013)

What type of a stick insect is it? I know that during the winter many people try lettuce to feed their Indian and Vietnamese stick insects.


----------

